# Interesting Documentary To View: People Who Do Noise



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

In view of our passionate discussions about random noise that appear to be music, I found this interesting documentary about it, called _People Who Do Noise_. It's almost an hour and a half long, but after viewing it, it gave me a better understanding or at least awareness of this sub-culture and the composers/performers/artists.

_Friendly Warning_: there are many examples of electroacoustic music in this clip, when it is safer not to have your computer sound volume set too high. No scarcasm involved here.

Whether you are fond of such music or not, you might find it is interesting viewing, even if it won't necessarily make you rush out to buy their recordings or attend their concerts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, it's probably too much too soon for most TCers, but I suppose that that's your point.

These are all third generation noise artists, too, which is a bit odd. What about the people who started the genre? The people in this video seem so far to all be Portlanders. Which is fine. One of the early noise bands was Smegma after all. They're a Portland group. And they're really good.

Anyway, it's a cool show. I'll finish it as soon as I get back from my other job, selling Chanticleer Christmas CDs to some _other_ Portlanders!! It's just not really a documentary on noise music. Or not a historical documentary, I should say. It's really good for what it is, and the music is fine, so far. (23:24)

Anyway, for a really good read (good _and_ quiet!) on noise music, the Wiki article is surprisingly good. (Depends entirely on who does these things. Whoever did the Wiki article really knew his or her stuff.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise_%28music%29


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Listened to some of the noise in that video - not bad. But over-all I'd say I prefer the sounds of John Cage playing amplified cacti and plant materials with a feather. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

I like having both, myself.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a genuine question. Please don't infer anything else out of it, and it was actually raised in the clip by one of the artists. The question is can they make a living doing what they do? Is it harder for them compared with other more mainstream musicians? They can't just rely on concert tickets and art subsidies from tax payers. The overall ambience of their studios etc. wasn't all that indicative either.


----------

